# At Home With Sparky & Scooter



## slavetoabunny (Oct 19, 2005)

I thoughtI would start ahomethread for Sparky &amp; Scooter. Here are a few picturesto start it off:

Happiness is a brand new box.






All snuggy with my blankey.






Anything up there I should know about.






Loving girls.





Mommy and Sparky at Easter.





Hands off my man!





Can I have a kiss Daddy.





I drink diet - I'm watching my figure.





See my crown - I am a princess!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh my gosh, they're so adorable! Great pics, too.

One day, I'll have a Rex.

Laura


----------



## doodle (Oct 19, 2005)

Aaahh, Sparky &amp; Scooter, two of my "favoritest" bunnies. 

:hearts: They're so gorgeous!


----------



## liv4pete (Oct 19, 2005)

OMG, they are so darn cute!!! :inlove:


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 20, 2005)

The 'hands off my man' is the best! What attitude.


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

Great pics...what lil sweeties! Love that Rex fur!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 20, 2005)

Love those pictures, they made me smile!

Nicole


----------



## naturestee (Oct 20, 2005)

They're so pretty! And that red fur is fantastic! What is that "crown" made of, btw?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 20, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> They're so pretty! And that red fur isfantastic! What is that "crown" made of, btw?


That is the remains of a willow ball. It has since been totally consumed!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 21, 2005)

I just returned home from a business trip toBirmingham. The buns were left home alone for just over 24hours and decided to punish mommy by trashing their pen:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 21, 2005)

lil rascals hey?

i love that pen it looks very cool!

Nicole


----------



## doodle (Oct 21, 2005)

Aw, I think you can take that as a compliment. 
It means they really missed you.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 21, 2005)

Wow look at those beautiful rex babies!

They are so stunning.

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 21, 2005)

They are Gorgeous! 

What a lovely life they have. I love seeing pictures like these. 

Keep 'em coming. 





-Carolyn


----------



## edwinf8936 (Oct 22, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 22, 2005)

What wonderful pictures!.Sparky andScooter are gorgeous. Just as well you weren't away any longer - whoknows what you would've come back to 

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 22, 2005)

What a cutie. I just love all the pics of your sweetbuns. I love your pen setup for your 2 kiddies.


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 22, 2005)

LMBO They just had a welome home party for you. Unfortunately, you didn't get the invitation.

I just love love this picture. You can see the love those 2 have for each other.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 22, 2005)

I just love sharing pictures of my little beauties. Here are a few more from my archive:

Will the real Sparky please stand up? The rabbit statue was agoing away present from a co-worker (she made it herself!) when I leftmy job in California to move to Florida.





Tired bunny! This was just after Sparky's spay - look at her shaved belly.





How embarrasing - mommy put these stupid keys on my ears.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 22, 2005)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Hands off my man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, they are gorgeous! I love these two, in the first shelooks so proud of herself for climbing on his shoulder and in thesecond she really does look like a little princess! Too cute.


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 22, 2005)

Vey cute :love:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 23, 2005)

Living in Florida definately has its advantages for the bunnies:

Sparky enjoys surfing:







Scooter likes to get out on the track. She ran the Daytona 500 this year:






Of course, there was that unfortunate incident during Spring Break this year:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 24, 2005)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Living in Florida definately has its advantages for the bunnies:
> 
> Sparky enjoys surfing:
> 
> ...




:rofl: 

Your babies have more fun! Such adventure seeking lagamorphs, they are! 

By the way, I love your avatar, as well. Very cute!

-Carolyn


----------



## doodle (Oct 24, 2005)

LOL! Sparky and Scooter sure are livin' it up in the Florida life. 

I hope they're staying safe in the hurricane.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 24, 2005)

*doodle wrote:*


> LOL! Sparky and Scooter sure are livin' it up inthe Florida life.
> 
> I hope they're staying safe in the hurricane.



I have a "hurricane day" off from work today. Fortunately, weare far enough north that we are only having tropical force windshere. It's hooting pretty good right now andraining. The water is almost over the top of my dock, but thehouse sits up high enough I don't have anything to worry about whereflooding is concerned. My only real worry is that the powerwill go out.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 24, 2005)

:laugh:It's good to see that they enjoy living in Florida!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 24, 2005)

Heeheee....I just asked Scooter if she likeshaving mommy home today and she popcorned about two feet in theair. I think that meant "yes"!!!


----------



## bluebird (Oct 25, 2005)

The crown picture is my favorite.bluebird


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 26, 2005)

Mommy said I was bad. All I did wastaste one of her pretty rugs. She keeps wandering aroundmuttering "rabbit stew".


----------



## samandshawn (Oct 26, 2005)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> Mommy said I was bad. All I did was taste one ofher pretty rugs. She keeps wandering around muttering "rabbitstew".





> LOLthat pic is so funny, what great bunnys you have


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 26, 2005)

ROFL The expression on her face is just priceless 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 26, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 26, 2005)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> Mommy said I was bad. All I did was taste one ofher pretty rugs. She keeps wandering around muttering "rabbitstew".




You Poor Angel! Such an Ogre your mom is! :no:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 26, 2005)

*bluebird wrote: *


> The crown picture is my favorite.bluebird




Where's the crown picture?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 26, 2005)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> See my crown - I am a princess!


Here ya go Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 26, 2005)

Ahh!! Thanks SweetpeaMommie!

urplepansy:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 26, 2005)

Welcome Carolyn


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 26, 2005)

hee. Wonderful Pictures! Little trouble bunchyou have there. You can't say they don't let you know howthey feel.



________________
Nadia &amp; Cookie


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 4, 2005)

This post isn't about Sparky and Scooter - it'sabout me. I entered two of my quilts in the Volusia CountyFair and just received the competition results. My BaltimoreAlbum quilt took a first place and Best in Class and the boat themedquilt won a first place. This was my first entry in a Floridacompetition and I was quite pleased! I competed every year inCalifornia when I lived there and am a former state quilting champion.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh my goodness - they are totally beautiful! Really, i mean, WOW. Well done to you. How long did it take to make them? 

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 4, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Ohmy goodness - they are totally beautiful! Really, i mean, WOW. Welldone to you. How long did it take to make them?
> 
> Jan


Thank you! The Baltimore Album took me about a year and ahalf to make and the boat quilt took close to a year. Bothare 100% hand made.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Those quilts are awesome! The Baltimore Album is my fave. It's so detailed. 

What a talent you have there!

Laura


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 10, 2005)

Hoppy Birthday Sparky &amp; Scooter!! I can't believe my babies are 2 years old.


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 10, 2005)

:note::note:Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday dear Sparky,
Happy Birthday to you!!:note::note:



:note::note:Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday dear Scooter,
Happy Birthday to you!!:note::note:



arty::balloons:Have a great day girls.arty::balloons:

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the birthday song Tina. The girls got an extra big salad this morning and a craisin treat from mommy.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 10, 2005)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> Hoppy Birthday Sparky &amp; Scooter!! I can'tbelieve my babies are 2 years old.




They're so perfect and Beautiful. 

Happy Birthday Girls!





:kiss: :kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## doodle (Nov 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Sparky &amp; Scooter! 

:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Give those gorgeous girls some birthday scrinches from me and my bunch.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 10, 2005)

:bouquet:arty::colors::colors::colors:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SPARKY AND SCOOTER!

Hope your mom gave you lots of nice things 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!

:elephant::bunnydance::colors:arty::groupparty::dude:


----------



## RebeccaUK (Nov 10, 2005)

Sparky and Scooter are beautiful...I would watch out for them appearing on some people's bunnyknapping lists!

Happy birthday to them both. I love the indoor run - is that is your kitchen/ utility room?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 10, 2005)

*RebeccaUK wrote:*


> Sparky and Scooter are beautiful...I would watch out forthem appearing on some people's bunnyknapping lists!
> 
> Happy birthday to them both. I love the indoor run - is that is your kitchen/ utility room?


That is our Florida room - a 300 s.f. tiled room (fully enclosed andtemperature controlled) built onto the back of our house. Ihave their pen set up in there.

Sparky and Scooter than everyone for their birthday wishes! My little girls are growing up too fast.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 17, 2005)

Only in Florida......does the weathermandescribe the weather as "crisp" when the high for the day is going tobe 74 degrees. No joke - I saw a girl walking down the streetthis morning in a PARKA! The bunnies love the cool weatherthough.


----------



## holland (Nov 17, 2005)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> Only in Florida......does the weatherman describe theweather as "crisp" when the high for the day is going to be 74degrees. No joke - I saw a girl walking down the street thismorning in a PARKA! The bunnies love the cool weather though.




I would love to have that for a high!!! Our high for today is52! The bunnies are going crazy, cages shaking watter bottlesfalling off from all the cage racing.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 17, 2005)

OUr temp for today is 25 degrees. How do you like that. lol


----------



## Lissa (Nov 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday!! 

Those bunnies are too darn cute. :inlove:


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 17, 2005)

Hippity Hoppity Happy Birthday to Patti! Share some cake with those other birthday girls, Sparky and Scooter.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 17, 2005)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> Only in Florida......does the weatherman describe the weather as"crisp" when the high for the day is going to be 74 degrees.? No joke -I saw a girl walking down the street this morning in a PARKA!? Thebunnies love the cool weather though.
> 
> ?






Okay....


ENOUGH About The Weather!


SHOW ME THE BUNNIES! :waiting:

I keep coming in here in hopes that I see more pictures - Everytime: Nuthin! 

-Carolyn


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 17, 2005)

Here ya' go Carolyn






Ooops, it's Ohio snow, not bunnies. Hee, hee, hee.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 17, 2005)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Here ya' go Carolyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh. I think Carolyn will have a fit since you posted a cold snow picture. lol


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 18, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote*


> I keep coming in here in hopes that I see more pictures - Everytime: Nuthin!
> 
> -Carolyn


_(goodness, she gets cranky)_

Your every wish is my command, dear Carolyn. Some pictures just for you:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 18, 2005)

Silly Sparky! The buns have acardboard box with holes cut in each end to run through. Thismorning Sparky ran through the box - well almost. Her buttgot stuck and she was dragging the box around trying to getout. I was laughing so hard I didn't get the camera out intime.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 18, 2005)

Der'sss my Bayyyyybeeeeesss!!! :inlove:

Look at how beautiful and Perfect they are.

God I love those two trouble-bubbles! :hug: 

Please give them treats forme.



Thank you, slavetoabunny!

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 18, 2005)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Silly Sparky! The buns have a cardboard box with holescut in each end to run through. This morning Sparky ranthrough the box - well almost. Her butt got stuck and she wasdragging the box around trying to get out. I was laughing sohard I didn't get the camera out in time.


No, no, no! You must *always* have a camera at the ready . Especially with girls as lovely as yours!

Jan


----------



## doodle (Nov 18, 2005)

Ohh I loooove Sparky &amp; Scooter pics, will never ever get tired of them. They're so gorgeous. 
Wish you'd had your camera for the box stuck on the booty shot, hehe. It's so much fun watching bunnies play.  

BTW, I love your house too...I'm a bit jealous of your beautiful floors. 
I've been wanting to remodel my house for the longest time. One of these days...lol. 
In the meantime, instead of envy, I should feel inspired!


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 18, 2005)

:love:There's those gorgeous girls. I swaer they are just stunning little beauties.

Psst, Carolyn, Sparky got her butt stuck in a box maybe treats aren't the way to go.

I think they are perfect absolutely perfect.

Tina


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 18, 2005)

*doodle wrote:*


> BTW, I love your house too...I'm a bit jealous of yourbeautiful floors.
> I've been wanting to remodel my house for the longest time. One of these days...lol.


Thanks! When we bought the house a year ago, we toreout all the old carpet and put laminate flooring in all the roomsexcept the bedrooms. Those got new carpet. We hadto do it - the old stuff STUNK! The florida room had nicetile, so we didn't have to touch that.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 18, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> :love:There's those gorgeous girls. I swaer they arejust stunning little beauties.
> 
> Psst, Carolyn, Sparky got her butt stuck in a box maybe treats aren't the way to go.
> 
> ...


Hehehe....yes, Sparky is our "big boned" girl!


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 18, 2005)

I've sitting here wondering if I should change what I wrote. I was afraid you would take it wrong.

From one big boned girl to another Sparky you look great.

Tina


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 3, 2005)

I figured I better post some more pictures of Sparky and Scooter before Carolyn starts nagging! Enjoy!

Sparky reading the paper. Notice the little brown butt in the background.





Scooter likes to help mommy with her sewing:





She is also good at helping fluff the pillows:





Who are you looking at:





Please mom! A little privacy here.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi your Bunnies are absolutely BEAUTIFUL. 

Can I borrow them for a while, because I don't have my hands full with my 4 LOL

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 3, 2005)

:inlove:Look at those beautiful girls helping with the housework!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank you! I was about to startnagging you too. You've gotten to know me very well in ashort amount of time. I was wondering if the babies havetheir holiday pictures done?

That quilt you're making is Gorgeous!! Innnncredible, slavetoabunny! 

-Carolyn


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank you SOOSKA, Bunnys_rule63 &amp;Carolyn. Sparky and Scooter will try not to let all thecompliments go to their heads!

Carolyn, here is the girls holiday picture:






I think I am going to use it for their X-mas card.

I took a few more pics of my photogenic little furries and will try to get them up tonight.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 5, 2005)

That's a Fake! :X

It's really cute though. :inlove: It's a great Santa.

-Carolyn


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 5, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> That's a Fake! :X
> 
> It's really cute though. :inlove: It's a great Santa.
> 
> -Carolyn




Hehehe...can't fool you! I thought I did a pretty darn goodjob with Paint Shop though. I thought about taking them toPetSmart, but was worried about the stress being around dogs and catswould create. They have never been around other animalsbefore. I suppose I could ask my husband to dress up as Santa!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 5, 2005)

Naah, it's adorable. Don't have tohave Santa in the picture to make it festive. I did get akick out of that picture when I saw it in the Christmas Cheerpost. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 5, 2005)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> I thought I did a pretty darn good job with Paint Shopthough.


Pretty soon, your bun's are going to be world travelers and no one will be the wiser!!!  





Megan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 20, 2005)

Sparky and Scooter got a new chair forChristmas. It is called a Lagamorph Lounger. Afriend of mine makes them and gave the girls one as a gift.They absolutely love it!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 21, 2005)

That's cool! They look like they are really enjoying it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 21, 2005)

Sparky has decided to pursue a career in the Navy:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 21, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 22, 2005)

I just took some new pics of Sparkyand Scooter with their Christmas presents. These were fromtheir Secret Santabun:

Sparky tastes one of the new mats:










Scooter has to have a taste too:





The new willow tent is yummy too:





It's also fun to run and hide in:





And I got a beautiful bunny shirt!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 22, 2005)

love the pics ! Their fur looks great and ohhsoo soft. i have a mini rex but her being so many different colours,her fur doesn't look like rex fur.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks like they like their new toys. Those girls are so beautiful!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 22, 2005)

Nicky Snow: Yours is aharlequin, right? I think harlequin fur color is sogorgeous. They look so exotic.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 22, 2005)

i don't really know what to call her colour, sheis my avatar. she has black brown reddish and white fur. i'm stilltrying to figure out the colour thing.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 22, 2005)

:jumpforjoy:Yay more pics. It's soawesome to see them enjoying their presents. I love that willow tent.Better not let my bunch see that.

That tshirt is adorable.

Thank you so much for sharing the pictures with us. 

Oh and I finally got to pet a rex. It was like petting a cloud. You are so lucky.

Tina


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 23, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Oh and I finally got to pet a rex. It was likepetting a cloud. You are so lucky.
> 
> Tina


You're just going to have to get yourself a rex now! They are such great little bunnies.


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 30, 2005)

Hee hee, since slavetoabunny (Patti) is away,this mouse will play. Here is a picture of Miss Patti holdingmy boy Wilbur Igor


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 30, 2005)

:love:That picture is adorable. They both look great.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2005)

What a lovely picture! While she is still away - any more??? 

Jan


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 30, 2005)

Stunning Xmas Pics Slavetoa bunny


----------



## bunnyslave (Dec 30, 2005)

WHOOO HOOOOO! Its my CA (yes they arestill CA-ian!!) bunny neices!! The pictures don't dothesebeautiful buns any justice... They are as soft as velvet... I miss them


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 2, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> What a lovely picture! While she is still away - any more???
> 
> Jan


I see you've been talking about me while I've been gone! Here are a few more of my visit to seniorcat's house:

Me with Wilbut Igor - he is such a sweet, tiny little boy.





Would you just look at that expression on Melody's face!





I just loved the evil Dr. Melody Frankenbunny. She was putty in my hands.





I love looking back on these pictures and remembering all the goodtimes I had and the great people who made the two months I had to spendin the frozen north bearable.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 2, 2006)

*bunnyslave wrote:*


> WHOOO HOOOOO! Its my CA (yes they are stillCA-ian!!) bunny neices!! The pictures don't dothese beautifulbuns any justice... They are as soft as velvet... I miss them


Heehee...you can take the bunnies out of California, but youcan't take California out of the bunnies. You can come tovisit your neices in Florida anytime. Don't forget, you'llget to see them in S. Carolina in just six months!!!


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 2, 2006)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> Heehee...you can take the bunnies out of California,but you can't take California out of the bunnies. You cancome to visit your neices in Florida anytime. Don't forget,you'll get to see them in S. Carolina in just six months!!!


Exactly! They will always be CA! 

Still not sure about S Carolina. I am hoping tocomebut if I get into vet school I might bein themiddle of "relocating" too! eeeshhh... scary huh?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 9, 2006)

Scooter hit the jackpot! Where did all this hay come from?


----------



## angieang21 (Jan 10, 2006)

Patti - Sparky &amp; Scooter make me want a rex so bad. They are just beautiful - they look so soft and snuggly.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 28, 2006)

Introducing Sparky &amp; Scooter starring in their first video "Craisin Dance"



http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/0903/pabrant/?action=view&amp;current=MVI_1510.flv


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 5, 2007)

After a gentle "nudge" from Pipp, I figured I had better update Sparky &amp; Scooter's blog with a few pictures.

I love this look on Sparky's face. She has her lips pursed:











Formal pose:


----------



## binkies (Apr 5, 2007)

Aren't they just precious! Those girls looked spoiled rotten.


----------



## Haley (Apr 5, 2007)

How is it that Ive never seen your blog? Your babies are adorable! 

I have a couple rexy girls Im fostering now. Its amazing how soft theyare. Sparky and Scooter are just precious. They look so plush, likevelvet bunnies 






So, when you come to Ohio you can bring them and leave them with me in Michigan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 6, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> So, when you come to Ohio you can bring them and leave them with me in Michigan


Sorry, but Sparky and Scooter are going to stay home with daddy when Icome to Ohio. Daddy get so lonely when all of his girls aregone!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh my. Yes you need to update more often. I lovethe pictures. These two are now on my bunnynapping list. Desi thinksthey would look good with him.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 7, 2007)

Sparky and Scooter!:happydanceI justlove these two, there is something about them that really reminds me ofmy Ruby and Millie.Give them kisses from me.:kiss:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

This is the first I've ever saw these two. Goshare they cute or what!?!:bunnyheart But then I do have a soft spot forthe rex breed.

I just love the first picture!


----------



## Cutiebunny (Apr 7, 2007)

They are huge! How old are they? I only saw therecent photos, but wow! Gorgeous and cuddly but massive!! I have asmall dutch and she looks teeny compared to your two gorgeous bunnies.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm so pleased to see new pics of these two beauties . Keep them coming!

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 11, 2007)

Sparky and Scooter had such a great Easter. We all got the greatests gifts:

To start with, there were the edibles for the buns. They got Craisins, Yogurt Chips, bunny cookies, and papaya tabs:





Then there were the bunny ears, the stuffed bunny and pencils in theadorable felt purse, two bunny candles, the tiny bunny in a box, and a"P" magnet:





I got FOUR pair of bunny socks!!!! Can you seethe little pink bunny on the heel of the sock in the firstpicture. Those are my favorite:










A pillow, beatiful little beaded bunny purse filled with candy, and two styrofoam bunnies on a stick:





Gorgeous towels for my kitchen!!! I love that bunny towel:





Finally, the chewables - look at all that wicker! Sparky and Scooter both adore that little grass bed:





Here is Sparky and Scooter checking out some of their loot:


----------



## binkies (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Somebunny hit the jackpot!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2007)

Awesome gifts - both for 2 legged and four legged .

Sparky and Scooter are going to have a ball with all that wicker around.

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 13, 2007)

The girlsmust havehad a fantastic Easter, the toys look like they went down well with them.


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 13, 2007)

tour babies are beautiful.... i wish mine would hold still for pics... they are camera shy... lol.

becky

:sickbunny:


----------



## wax32 (Apr 13, 2007)

Great bunnies! My wife wants a rex, we have a cornish rex cat already!


----------



## Pickles (Apr 17, 2007)

I've never seen rabbits like that before theyare MAGNIFICENT!!!! Your red one actually looks like a miniturekangaroo. Very Beautiful!!! LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT. Kudos on the pics.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 25, 2007)

It's been way too long since I posted some pics of my little rexie princesses. To make up for it, here are lots of new pics:

A little cuddle time under the quilt with mom:










A bit of fun with the cardboard tube:










Yummy!:





All that playing with the cardboard tube wears out a busy bunny:





Lots of Scooter cuteness:















Sparky gets equal billing for cuteness:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been having a blast playing with my new Canon S5 IS camera. The recovery time between pics is next to nothing. Here is a sequence of Scooter I particularly like:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 20, 2007)

Scooter has her daddy wrapped around her little paw!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 21, 2007)

Daddy has treats? Of course he does, Daddy is slave!

Awesome pics!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 21, 2007)

Aren't they just beautiful?! I love how spoiled they are!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 22, 2007)

Scooter is definately a daddy's girl. He even said to my a few days ago "you know that Scooter is my favorite, don't you". It's so funny to see this big, gruff guy talking baby-talk to a little bunny.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 23, 2007)

Just a little more Sparky and Scooter cuteness to share:



























_Photography credit: Micheal Brown_


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 23, 2007)

And while I'm at it, just a couple more:
















_Photography credit: Michael Brown_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh...my...lord.:shock2:

I cannot believe I have never been through your blog! I'm ashamed!:baghead

I absolutely LOVE Rexes! Sparky and Scooter are precious. May I have them? They are at the tippy tip top of my bunny napping list!:whistling Now I just have to go find which pic is my fav!


----------



## cheryl (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh my gosh..your two girls are just the most absolute precious little things..i loved looking at all their pictures....what pretty little girls 

Hehe..wake up daddy,and play with me






That is just so cute!

Cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 24, 2007)

Look at those lips! I love that face!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 24, 2007)

My daughter was here looking at these with me and she said OMG! that bunny looks like him! 

She didn't even know who they were but she decided that and then saw you with Sparky and said OMG! She looks like her!

She also said they were gorgeous and she loves them!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 24, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> My daughter was here looking at these with me and she said OMG! that bunny looks like him!
> 
> She didn't even know who they were but she decided that and then saw you with Sparky and said OMG! She looks like her!
> 
> She also said they were gorgeous and she loves them!


Your daughter thinks I look like Sparky? Well, I guess we are both redheads LOL. She's not the first person who's said that Scooter looks like Pat, though. They have the same color fur too!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes, she immediately said OMG Those bunnies look like their owners! 

We also fell in love with them! Sparky is gorgeous! I love her color. Scooter is too, but I have one of those LOL! 

Look at that pretty girl!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 24, 2007)

Just for Bo's daughter. See how their fur matches?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 24, 2007)

That's the picture she saw and first said it! LOL! 

That rabbit really loves him doesn't she?


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 25, 2007)

Such beautiful bunnies!! :inlove:

I love the pictures!! You must have a really nice camera! :shock:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 25, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> That's the picture she saw and first said it! LOL!
> 
> That rabbit really loves him doesn't she?


Hubby is Scooter's "heart human". And vice-versa. Scooter is so funny when he is not home. She jumps into his recliner chair and looks all around for him, jumps down and runs around the room looking, and then starts all over again in the chair.

In that particular picture, Pat was taking a nap in a chair and Scooter sat there on his shoulder "guarding" him for almost an hour. That look on her face says "hands off - this is MY man!!".


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 25, 2007)

*babybunnywrigley wrote: *


> Such beautiful bunnies!! :inlove:
> 
> I love the pictures!! You must have a really nice camera! :shock:


Thanks! The latest batches of pics were taken with my brand new Canon S5. It's a really great camera.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 25, 2007)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That's the picture she saw and first said it! LOL!
> ...


I love that! I wish my hubby loved the bunnies!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 27, 2007)

Under the covers with mommy:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 27, 2007)

Look at those cuddly girlies!! Too cute!!:inlove:

I absolutely love the photos further up the page as well - I hope I'll be able to take photos like that soon!


----------

